# Festival City



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

So...I went to check out Festival City today. 

Is it open? yes, but it is fair to say they open on time by the scruff of the neck, many shops/restaurants are still "opening soon" and look like the building site they are. On the plus side they do have a lot of employees everywhere, directing customers. 

If you go on a Friday, make it early: by the time I left around 4pm the place was packed.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a friend going today her husband just loves shopping,


----------



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

I've been there, only checked out IKEA, wanted to buy some stuff for the house to feel a little more homey. Also went to "Downtown" next to it and tried some shisha out with an older expat, not bad!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Something I forgot to mention: despite the very obvious security at all gates, none of the metal detectors where working properly, if at all. Quite worrying when you consider the current security situation in the country


----------

